# Irish Soda Bread (Gluten Free)



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

First time making in about 8 yrs.
It rose, but not as much as traditional flour.
Personal note cover with foil 10 min earlier.
Tastes great 
A very very slight flour-dryness taste, nothing more butter can't cure 

Special thanks to 
*Two Knots *


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Receipe Grandama's Irish soda bread by Sally's baking Recepies.
Only with Gluten free King Aurthur flour.









Grandma's Irish Soda Bread - Sally's Baking Addiction


This Irish soda bread recipe is my grandmother's and has been cherished in my family for years. You only need 7 ingredients and just 10 minutes of prep!



sallysbakingaddiction.com


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

was just looking at a Cuisinart breadmaker. Worthwhile? (i'm not a very kneady person)









Cuisinart Compact Stainless Steel Automatic Bread Maker - Sam's Club


Buy Cuisinart Compact Stainless Steel Automatic Bread Maker : Specialty Appliances at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> First time making in about 8 yrs.
> It rose, but not as much as traditional flour.
> Personal note cover with foil 10 min earlier.
> Tastes great
> ...


it looks like a good rise to me..I don’t think ISB rises as much as other breads
as it has no yeast…happy for you…what is going to be your next bread adventure? 
A whole new world is opening up to you! 👍😋😋😋


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> it looks like a good rise to me..I don’t think ISB rises as much as other breads
> as it has no yeast…happy for you…what is going to be your next bread adventure?
> A whole new world is opening up to you! 👍😋😋😋


Well for now it will be another ISB as we have the ingrediants for one more, I was a bit disapointed though as walmart messed up the order and sent regular buttermilk, when I ordered Bravarian style.

From there we will see, and thanks again...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Haven't heard of Bavarian style buttermilk before so I looked it up. Bulgarian Buttermilk came up so perhaps OP had a typo? Just asking as I haven't heard of either before.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> First time making in about 8 yrs.
> It rose, but not as much as traditional flour.
> Personal note cover with foil 10 min earlier.
> Tastes great
> ...


Wish I had that view from my table.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

wooleybooger said:


> Haven't heard of Bavarian style buttermilk before so I looked it up. Bulgarian Buttermilk came up so perhaps OP had a typo? Just asking as I haven't heard of either before.


You are correct, fingers were typing before brain was engaged. 

Bulgarian Buttermilk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BTDT got the T-shirt.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

My wife thinks that the slight flour taste, might be due to using too much of the flour.
Next time we will weigh the flour, it's possible that the flour can get packed too tight in a measuring cup.
Still very good though.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife prefers Bob’s Red Mill One to One gluten free flour. Restaurant Depot sells it in 25 lb. bags for about half the per pound price of small grocery store sized bags. The thing we don’t like about gluten free baked goods is that they don’t taste as good after a day or two. She makes cookie dough, forms it into balls for baking and puts it in the fridge. Then every day she gets a few out to bake. Same process with rolls and bread. Freshly baked they are good. And it keeps me from eating them all in one day.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Wish I had that view from my table.


Thanks 
When we had the windows replaced we opted for a fixed pane picture window in a few of the windows facing that direction. Ocassional deer and fox and coyote wander thru from time to time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Steve2444 said:


> My wife thinks that the slight flour taste, might be due to using too much of the flour.
> Next time we will weigh the flour, it's possible that the flour can get packed too tight in a measuring cup.
> Still very good though.


I've found that my best and most consistent bread baking results from weighing the ingredients. I start with volume measure and weight the stuff writing the weights down then adjust as needed using weights only until I get the result I'm looking for. Then it can easily be repeated.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> My wife thinks that the slight flour taste, might be due to using too much of the flour.
> Next time we will weigh the flour, it's possible that the flour can get packed too tight in a measuring cup.
> Still very good though.


When I was into bread making I read if you have a big flout container use a fork and just fluff up since it can settle in the container. I still do that.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Update... ISB has been coming out great !
Along with some raisins, we like some caraway in it as well.

Sidenote, we got aldi's reduced fat buttermilk, it's all they had.
It came out well, tastes good, however there is a slight flavor missing, I'm not sure what but we will be going back to the full fat buttermilk.


----------

